# [QUES.] Phones cheaper without bills Dealer vs Manu. Warranty



## TheLetterD (Feb 5, 2012)

Umm hey
Ive seen people on the forum say that buying Mobiles without bills are cheaper.

So I wanted to know *what are the risks?*
Also Ive seen that most mobiles which are imported models are available for much less on eBay, esp all the 'Wake Up Call and Deals on the week' offers.
Although they do not have Manufacturer warranty, they do have 'Dealer' warranty. *Whats the diff.? Why can't we give the phones to a , say Nokia Service Centre if they are not from India to avail the 'Warranty'?
Are these 'dealer warranty' phones trustable?*


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2012)

*manufacturer's warranty:* go to a local service center & dump it. return there after a week & take it.
*dealer's warranty:* send the defective item to dealer & forget it. if it returns before it becomes a piece of antique, use it. else sell it.

better grab a mobile from flipkart or letsbuy for a bit more and have peace of mind


----------



## Sarath (Feb 5, 2012)

If you buy a phone with dealer's warranty then forget about the warranty. If it works it's all good or else you will most likely have to discard it or repair at your own cost. Dealers might or might not accept your handset. 

I would personally never go with dealer's warranty. It's a risk. You are a better judge. Is the risk worth the price and losing warranty?


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm :/
So I guess that means I cant get a mobile from UK and get warranty in India right?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 5, 2012)

some mobile offers international warranty. check before buying one.


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm. Thanks guys!


----------



## Sarath (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't remember what it was but many of the stuff I bought read 
1 year International warranty and 3 years local warranty. You just have to look.

Even I got a PS3 headset ~5k and lost warranty but that is 'coz its not available here.

Many people get stuff from UK. Some might give international warranty and some might require them to be shipped / taken back to UK. My bro's iPhone is sitting in Dubai for repairs on a similar problem


----------



## TheLetterD (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmmm, I too have seen many products with international warranties and I got a WD Portable hard disk replaced from India which I got from Malaysia.
But none of the Mobile phones on eBay have them. :/


_Off topic_: does any one know any UK e-Commerce websites like we have Flipkart for India where I can get Phones without contract?

And what about these local store guys offering phones without Bills?
Is it safe? Do we get warranty? Cuz when got my HDD replaced I didnt need to give the bill!


----------



## pramudit (Feb 5, 2012)

Bill was not asked as when you buy an item, dealer informs company about purchase and your item gets registered... Or sometime (same case with my pen drive) manufacturer load a small program which just need you to enter your details and your item is registered over internet...
I got my nokia mobile repaired everytime without bill...


----------

